# DVD Back-up and Conversion



## pitonpeludo (May 20, 2008)

I've been using DVD Decrypter, DGIndex, and MeGUI for a while to back up and convert my DVD media into a more space-efficient and user friendly form. But I know there are other alternatives (at least for MeGUI, that is) that can do this same thing. I've used Magic DVD Ripper in the past, but that software isn't free and doesn't offer subtitle and chapter overlays as MeGUI (to my knowledge, at least - I didn't look into it much since it costs money). Anybody have alternatives? I'm interested in being able to convert my videos to DivX or .OGM rather than only .MKV (DivX encoding is _supposedly_ supported, but I can't seem to get past certain errors that prevent it from encoding). Any suggestions?


----------



## dietrc70 (May 25, 2008)

Divx (which is basically the same as avi with added support for subs, etc.), ogm, and mkv are just container file formats.

You can demux tracks in a mkv container with mkvtools and then remux them to divx with the divxmux tools.


----------



## pitonpeludo (May 25, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> You can demux tracks in a mkv container with mkvtools and then remux them to divx with the divxmux tools.




Do you have any specific programs you like using?


----------



## dietrc70 (May 25, 2008)

pitonpeludo said:


> Do you have any specific programs you like using?


 
Matroska mux/demux:  mkvtoolnix
Divx:  divxmux

just search for those, they are both free.


I don't use ogg, but if you just search for "ogg mux" you might find some tools.

Be sure to download a copy of gspot if you don't have it.  It will tell you what tracks are inside a container file (like avi/divx).


----------

